# Mavrik max or big Bertha 21



## Ambers1968 (Jan 1, 2021)

Replacing xr16 3 wood ( can’t hit driver) wondering which would be better for an 18 handicap that plays 30 or so times a year. Hit the xr about 250 with stiff speeder shaft


----------

